

Computer History Museum's 2015 Core Magazine - kar1181
http://www.computerhistory.org/core/

======
kar1181
The 2014 Edition featuring the story of IBM's system/360 development can be
found here
-[http://www.computerhistory.org/core/media/pdf/core-2014.pdf](http://www.computerhistory.org/core/media/pdf/core-2014.pdf)

